# Cirencester this Bank Holiday ?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi All
Anyone else off to Cirencester CC site this Bank Holiday? If so, and you see a Dethleffs A class with two kids and a black Greyhound outside, please do come and say hello ! A glass of Wine awaits.....
:wink:


----------

